# Sarge's Art Dump



## Sergeant 16-bit (Sep 16, 2017)

I figured having one thread to post my stuff in would be more convenient than making a new thread for each piece.

Here's my latest stuff that fit in with this website (oldest to newest).


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 16, 2017)

Sergeant 16-bit said:


>



Best thing i've seen all day.
-And that includes all the dicks, tits and vagoo i've seen today.


----------



## Sergeant 16-bit (Sep 17, 2017)

Here's something new
(I tried to figure out the BB code to make a thumbnail, got a mild headache instead)


----------



## Sergeant 16-bit (Oct 9, 2017)

more pony tits


----------

